
500 Startups plans a fund that’s all about designers - DanielRibeiro
http://venturebeat.com/2011/04/06/500-startups-designer-fund/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Venturebeat+%28VentureBeat%29&utm_content=Twitter
======
davidedicillo
If they want, I'd know a startup founded by a designer ;)

Anyway, I totally agree, it's also true even better is when the designer is
part of a team of co-founders that bring technical knowledge.

~~~
asymptotic
You've missed the point the article. FTA:

"Enrique Allen, the firm’s designer and the founder of its accelerator
program, announced The Designer Fund today at 500 Startups’ first Demo Day. He
noted that many successful startups including YouTube, Tumblr, Android, and
Flickr were founded by designers. That’s not surprising, he said, since
designers have a deep understanding of people’s real problems and are paid
really well to make what people really want, compared to many startups that
fail because they make what people don’t want...

Hence the creation of The Designer Fund. The goal is to invest in startups
that are founded by designers..."

This isn't about designers being co-founders; this is about designers being
founders. Do you still agree? To be perfectly frank, I do.

